# Hamburg Expo JUNE 13th!!!!!!!!!



## jfehr232

I am just curious who will be at the Expo on the 13th? Hopefully, some DF vendors will be there because I need cultures to start off with and just some in and out stuff.... Looking for two leuc's but not sure on it yet.


Hope to see you there!!!!!


----------



## DCreptiles

i possibly might go not truely sure. i normally go to every show never fail but i dont think i need much. i got a few purchases im working on right now from private breeders. if they go through ill try my best NOt to go to hamburg lol.. cause im sure ill buy something else. lol.


----------



## jfehr232

Yea, if you don't have to go I wouldn't. I am def. going, never know what I might buy. specially with a 55g.


----------



## melas

I'll be there vending - sharing a table with a friend. I'll have 4 zoomed terrariums set up. They will include the tank, light, false bottom, background, and will be fully planted. Here are the (quantities) sizes . . .

(2) 12" x 12" x 18"
(1) 18" x 18" x 18"
(1) 18" x 18" x 24"

I'll be posting pics of them in the classifieds before the show as I will be accepting pre-orders for pick up. I'll also have a bunch of broms for sale.


----------



## Ed

If I don't have to work I intend to go. 


Ed


----------



## flyangler18

With rugby season wrapping up this weekend, I'm hoping I can pry myself away. 

Jason


----------



## jfehr232

flyangler18 said:


> With rugby season wrapping up this weekend, I'm hoping I can pry myself away.
> 
> Jason


Who do you play for? I attend Kutztown University and last year and the beginning of this year we were ranked #1 in the nation


----------



## flyangler18

jfehr232 said:


> Who do you play for? I attend Kutztown University and last year and the beginning of this year we were ranked #1 in the nation


Lancaster Roses. We scrimmaged you guys this spring.

Are you a rugger?


----------



## melas

flyangler18 said:


> Lancaster Roses. We scrimmaged you guys this spring.


Well who won?


----------



## DF20

Wow other people from KU are also into darts, thats surprising. haha


----------



## DCreptiles

matt who are you sharing a table with? and will you guys have darts?


----------



## melas

DCreptiles said:


> matt who are you sharing a table with? and will you guys have darts?


Well Chris, Phil and I are still holding our breath that we'll get a table together (we waited to reserve it and now the show is already sold out). If that doesn't happen I'm sharing with a buddy from High School - Adam Kuhn. He's a snake guy (a good one - not shady like so many others). Mostly colubrids and some ball python morphs. I will only have terrariums, feeders, and broms.


----------



## jfehr232

DF20....I assume you are current student?grad? 

No, I am not a rugger but I do attend most games when I can

I am all about HOCKEY!!!!


----------



## NathanB

I'm sure me and Keith will be there.


----------



## billschwinn

Mike Novy from Rainforest Junkys will be in Hamburg, Bill


----------



## DF20

Yea i currently go to Kutztown, I have a semester left. I normally go to hamburg shows but june 13th i leave for vacation, so that wont be happening... is philsuma going to be there?


----------



## alluringeli

There is a possibility that we will be at hamburg. I took the day off of work. So ill see whoever is going there....


----------



## kermit2

What darts were you looking for? Just curious because I will have some there..


----------



## herper99

Hey Guys,

We are still working on getting there with a nice selection of frogs and supplies. As usual, look for Rainforest Creations. Somehow our miscommunication may have led to us losing our table for June, but I haven't lost hope yet. At any rate we are definitely back on track for the August show for sure. We will have a good selection of frogs and supplies including vert kits, custom vivs, feeders, culture media, cups & lids, etc...


----------



## herper99

DF20 said:


> Yea i currently go to Kutztown, I have a semester left. I normally go to hamburg shows but june 13th i leave for vacation, so that wont be happening... is philsuma going to be there?


Hey Dan, If Phil is there, he will be with me and Matt.


----------



## jfehr232

I hope Phil and you guys can get a table!!! I hope to see all of you there that can make it and ofcourse i'll be with my girlfriend again. If you see us, just say hello!!!

Chris, hopefully I don't get lost getting to your house lol.


----------



## herper99

jfehr232 said:


> I hope Phil and you guys can get a table!!! I hope to see all of you there that can make it and ofcourse i'll be with my girlfriend again. If you see us, just say hello!!!
> 
> Chris, hopefully I don't get lost getting to your house lol.


Just Give me a call if you get lost. I'll get you here.


----------



## DCreptiles

yeah i really hope you guys do get a table the last show was worth the wait just to hang with some froggers and hell you know me buy more frogs! im working on vivs as we speak ( very slowly )
trying to make space for everything.


----------



## Ed

At the moment, I have off and will be at the show.. If anyone is interested in in a couple of well established hatchling three-toed box turtles (feeding on reptomin) let me know. 

Ed


----------



## brog32

I will probably be going, and I am still in the never ending hunt for a male Regina (patricks classification). I have a female to trade. I hope to see everyone, and put names to faces.
-Bill


----------



## DCreptiles

i might go im leaning to going lol.. if anyone is interested i got 2 adult burmese pythons one 4 yr old male het and a 5 yr old albino female ready to breed. both in a 75 gal tank no additional charge. pm me for details.


----------



## herper99

Okay, so we are out of luck on the table. I got a couple emails for media, so I will be bringing some stuff to pick up at the show. I can meet you there, but unfortunately, no table this time. Here is what I have available, but I'm only taking what people order in advance, so let me know:

10 gallon vert kits - $23
FF culture media - 20+ culture bag for $10, or 30+ culture bucket for $15
culture cup/lid combo - $4 per 10 with media or $5 per 10 separate
excelsior - $3 per stuffed gallon bag with media or $4 per bag separate
bean beetle cultures - $6
Indian Almond leaves - $5 per bag

Frogs - leucs, azureus, BL vents, cobalts, & intermedius. All froglets ranging from 4 - 8 weeks ootw.

You can email me at [email protected] or call me at 484-769-2355.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## melas

You guys can meet at my table!  I won't have a sign but I WILL be wearing my MADS T-shirt! Be sure to say hi!

I'm splitting it with my friend Adam Kuhn - colubrid master! 

I'll have these 4 zoomed terrarium kits
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pl...errariums-w-light-pick-up-hamburg-6-13-a.html

Bean Beetles, Wingless Melanogaster, Flightless Hydei, Broms, some terrarium plants, reptile incubators (fully automated), java moss, etc


----------



## herper99

herper99 said:


> Okay, so we are out of luck on the table. I got a couple emails for media, so I will be bringing some stuff to pick up at the show. I can meet you there, but unfortunately, no table this time. Here is what I have available, but I'm only taking what people order in advance, so let me know:
> 
> 10 gallon vert kits - $23
> FF culture media - 20+ culture bag for $10, or 30+ culture bucket for $15
> culture cup/lid combo - $4 per 10 with media or $5 per 10 separate
> excelsior - $3 per stuffed gallon bag with media or $4 per bag separate
> bean beetle cultures - $6
> Indian Almond leaves - $5 per bag
> 
> Frogs - leucs, azureus, BL vents, cobalts, & intermedius. All froglets ranging from 4 - 8 weeks ootw.
> 
> You can email me at [email protected] or call me at 484-769-2355.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Chris


AHHHHH! Change of plans, I got a table anyway. I'll see you there.


----------



## Philsuma

herper99 said:


> AHHHHH! Change of plans, I got a table anyway. I'll see you there.


huh? .......


Cool.....South Central MADS in the house!


----------



## herper99

Philsuma said:


> huh? .......
> 
> 
> Cool.....South Central MADS in the house!


Yes, I just tried to call you and sent you an email.


----------



## DCreptiles

whoa so you guys got a table????


----------



## herper99

Yes, are you coming?


----------



## DCreptiles

well i just called about my car earlier they said their going to check the A/C on it first thing tom. which means i can pick it up tom night. i got those supplys for you so i would really like to make it out there early and leave early. like last time befor the doors opend.


----------



## herper99

DCreptiles said:


> well i just called about my car earlier they said their going to check the A/C on it first thing tom. which means i can pick it up tom night. i got those supplys for you so i would really like to make it out there early and leave early. like last time befor the doors opend.


Sounds good. I'll bring those vert kits for you.


----------



## DCreptiles

text me 2morrow night to confirm this way you dont bring dead weight. im bringing the car from my uncles shop in long island to jersey if it doesnt act up at all im 100% going lol.


----------



## jfehr232

Hope you guys have fun!!! My girlfriend scheduled a little vacation to Baltimore Maryland right there in inner harbor. I was wishing to see you guys again but I told her that in August she better not sch. anything.

Take it easy everyone. I love you all.


----------



## herper99

jfehr232 said:


> Hope you guys have fun!!! My girlfriend scheduled a little vacation to Baltimore Maryland right there in inner harbor. I was wishing to see you guys again but I told her that in August she better not sch. anything.
> 
> Take it easy everyone. I love you all.


Thanks John,

Have a great trip to the harbor. Enjoy the aquarium. And be safe.


----------



## brog32

I have 7 azureus that are between 6-9 weeks out of water. Growing fast and eating like pigs. Let me know if anyone is interested.


----------



## Ed

I should be there sometime between 9 and 10 am. Look for the dork wearing a baseball cap with a yin/yang on it made from hellbender outlines. 

Ed


----------



## Philsuma

Ed,

Chris and I will be to the left in with the Hotz - "Rainforest Creations"...medium sized sign.

That's what happens when you don't reserve your table quick enough. You get stuck next to the de-vemonoid guys.


P.S....Matt (Melas) has another table....he should be in the middle somewhere.


----------



## Ed

See you there. 

Ed


----------



## flyangler18

> Look for the dork wearing a baseball cap with a yin/yang on it made from hellbender outlines.


I love that hat of yours!


----------



## DCreptiles

hey guys.. well im home from the show didnt stay long just from 9 to 12 it wasnt as crowded as it normally is so it was easier to navigate through and stand and talk with friends that were vending with out being plowed in a wave of herpers. the useual very few frog vendors and lots and lots of snakes alot of retic morphs i noticed. and i did notice that there was not alot of monitors at the show which was disapointing but i did see a awsome male ackie i really wanted to get but sadly enough no space. it was nice seeing everyone there ( that i ran into ) and hope chris phil and matt did well at their tables.
-Derek


----------



## Julio

anyone take any pics?


----------



## pa.walt

talked to usual frog people, ed and mike shrom.
the show did have a light crowd but it did seem a bit warm.
wanted to get some cork but the cork guy wasn't there. this show and last he was absent. wonder if he is still around. all these years i never really wanted to get cork and now that i want to get some he is not around.i think he also did the white plains show.
walt


----------



## Philsuma

Yeah...it was a BAD show.

Temps reached in the low 90's- inside, so Chris and I pack up the frogs and left.

Attendence was DOWN....as evidenced by the room afforded in the aisles. No one had to fight with stollers filled with puppies for a change.

To my knowledge....three different vendors did not sell a SINGLE premade viv ! Thats a sign of the economy, my friends. 2008 seemed ok for the show......but I dunno about this year.

and we are booked in August. Gotta find cold packs, ice, fans and sprayers.

5 Dart frog vendors...some nice Red Galacts.Some nice Eldorado from SNDF. About 15 DB members.

Unusual / Rare animals seen: Elephant trunk snakes for like..$45.00 ??
20 or so pancake tortoises for $250.00 each.

All and all....not the best of days....


----------



## Dean

Any dwarf monitors or trees?


----------



## Philsuma

Dean said:


> Any dwarf monitors or trees?


Hmmm...I'm not up on my monitors but there were Ackies....some small green ones....they may have been trees.

If you are after Monitors....then you NEED to go to the Daytona show in August.

Florida just may be the CB monitor capitol of the country! I have_ never_ seen so many Monitors (and Chams) as I have at the Florida shows.


----------



## Ed

Philsuma said:


> Yeah...it was a BAD show.
> 
> Temps reached in the low 90's- inside, so Chris and I pack up the frogs and left.
> 
> Attendence was DOWN....as evidenced by the room afforded in the aisles. No one had to fight with stollers filled with puppies for a change.
> 
> To my knowledge....three different vendors did not sell a SINGLE premade viv ! Thats a sign of the economy, my friends. 2008 seemed ok for the show......but I dunno about this year.
> 
> and we are booked in August. Gotta find cold packs, ice, fans and sprayers.
> 
> 5 Dart frog vendors...some nice Red Galacts.Some nice Eldorado from SNDF. About 15 DB members.
> 
> Unusual / Rare animals seen: Elephant trunk snakes for like..$45.00 ??
> 20 or so pancake tortoises for $250.00 each.
> 
> All and all....not the best of days....


By the time I made it back around you guys had split.. The wife got hot, tired hungry so we headed out with some friends for a meal at Cracker Barrel.. 

Other interesting prices female woma for $250, baby Brazilian Rainbow boas for $125

Not a lot in the way of odd amphibians other than what Mike Novy had. 

I think I might skip August due to the heat.... 

If anyone wants to get a hat like mine, let me know and I'll get you the contact information. The proceeds go towards funding Cryptobranchid research. 

Ed


----------



## Dean

Yes certain chameleons and most monitors can be keep outdoor most of the year down there that's why they are in abundance.


----------



## Philsuma

Yeah...the Wife / GF thing never seems to work......unless you get lucky like Derek and meet a true frog enthusiast. 

When I'm in Lauderdale with the GF.....forget about the Everglades, Breeder visits or Lake Okeechobee.

It's all "I'm tired of seeing anoles and alligators...let's go to SoBe, the beach or the keys".......geeez 

Ed, please PM me that contact info for your friend down south that we talked about. I would love to talk with him.


----------



## pa.walt

As far as the August show, years past is when Black Jungle would do Hamburg. Unless there is some other type of show they might be there. 
Walt


----------



## Philsuma

Dean said:


> Yes certain chameleons and most monitors can be keep outdoor most of the year down there that's why they are in abundance.


Ah ha! I KNEW there was a reason why I wanted to trade PA in for FL !


----------



## NathanB

Philsuma said:


> Yeah...it was a BAD show.
> 
> Temps reached in the low 90's- inside, so Chris and I pack up the frogs and left.
> 
> Attendence was DOWN....as evidenced by the room afforded in the aisles. No one had to fight with stollers filled with puppies for a change.
> 
> To my knowledge....three different vendors did not sell a SINGLE premade viv ! Thats a sign of the economy, my friends. 2008 seemed ok for the show......but I dunno about this year.
> 
> and we are booked in August. Gotta find cold packs, ice, fans and sprayers.
> 
> 5 Dart frog vendors...some nice Red Galacts.Some nice Eldorado from SNDF. About 15 DB members.
> 
> Unusual / Rare animals seen: Elephant trunk snakes for like..$45.00 ??
> 20 or so pancake tortoises for $250.00 each.
> 
> All and all....not the best of days....


That sucks, did you guys make enough to break even?
I noticed that there wasn't as much cool things this show either. I was going to pick up some reeds but all the venders that had them had one or two really sorry looking frogs out.


----------



## Philsuma

Well.....it didn't help that ALL the DB guys didn't buy anything....

Support your...<sniff>.....local...<sniff>...breeder.....


----------



## melas

Well I sold a bunch of FF and Bean Beetle cultures, about 30 bromeliads, and some tropical plants. I came out of there with a couple hundred bucks but I didn't sell a single viv. I had one guy tell me he was going to the bank and would be right back. I waited 2 hours until the show closed at 4pm! I wish he just would have said - "I can't afford it - sorry!".

So now I have 4 viv's with nothing to put in them . . . whatever will I do? Haha!

Yeah the show seemed to start out well but the attendance quickly dropped off. Everyone seemed to be out for "deals". It definitely got warm in there. Luckily I had a fan! Haha! 

So if anyone wants one of these vivs I set up give me a ring - I'm accepting offers! I'll keep whatever I don't sell but I was hoping to at least get rid of one or two of them!

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pl...errariums-w-light-pick-up-hamburg-6-13-a.html


----------



## herper99

Hey everybody, Thanks to those who stopped by to chat. It's always nice seeing everybody. Ed, I'm sorry I didn't get to chat with you much. Customers seemed to have me tied-up the whole time you were there.

I did okay. I sold a bunch of culture media, a few bean beetle cultures, and a bunch of leucs, and azureus. All in all, not horrible, but could have been better. I really do wish they had some a/c in there though. I hated to pack up early, but it was just too hot for the frogs. In august, I'll have ice packs under the display case for sure.

On a positive note, I picked up an awesome pair of green sips. I'll post pics when I get a chance.


----------



## Ed

herper99 said:


> Hey everybody, Thanks to those who stopped by to chat. It's always nice seeing everybody. Ed, I'm sorry I didn't get to chat with you much. Customers seemed to have me tied-up the whole time you were there.
> 
> I did okay. I sold a bunch of culture media, a few bean beetle cultures, and a bunch of leucs, and azureus. All in all, not horrible, but could have been better. I really do wish they had some a/c in there though. I hated to pack up early, but it was just too hot for the frogs. In august, I'll have ice packs under the display case for sure.
> 
> On a positive note, I picked up an awesome pair of green sips. I'll post pics when I get a chance.


If I'm there chatting I will always defer to the customers... 

Ed


----------



## brog32

It was definitely hot in there... that place traps heat like a greenhouse. It was also great to meet a couple members. Phil stop the crying... I stopped and bought a couple things I didn't need, just to support the cause. 
- those El Dorados I traded for layed 7 eggs yesterday, but I didnt hear any calling. So I'm guessing I have two females.... only time will tell.
-Bill


----------



## Philsuma

Bill,What did you trade Troy for those Eld's again?

I had my probable pair available for not one, but *2* MADS meetings as well as the last Hamburg show.....Derek and Chris did covet them but last week I got 7 eggs and they are developing nicely.....

NFS now 

Bill....did you buy anything from me??? Did you help MY cause???

Did you contribute to my frequent flier miles so that I may continue to travel to SoFl every other month?

hmmmm????


----------



## brog32

I traded him 4 azureus and $80. Hopefully ill get some calling.... They are definitely amazing frogs!!
I bought mag leaves and a bean beetle culture. Not much, but I didn't bring a lot of muhla. That way I could not spend it. So I don't think that's even worth one mile, sorry Phil!!


----------



## DCreptiles

yeah it really was hot in there and the line was about a quater of it was last time.. last time i got there about 35 mins befor the doors opend and the line was already to the street. this time i got there 35 mins late and the line was about a 3rd that. Walt i did see cork bark though over at the table where they sell all those supplus when you first walk in all the way to the right. i didnt check prices this time but its useually priced pretty good when iv purchased in the past. normally i stay till the end but i was out of there by noon considering the heat was too much for the girlfriend.
-Derek


----------



## pa.walt

derek the guy i was talking about is a bit bald, grey haired and doesn't have tables. he brings his stuff in on 3 big carts. usually he has a lot of cork, grapewood, manzenita and i think it is dried chollo cactus. i am pretty sure he did white plains also. i just wondering if he was there at the feb. show.
walt


----------



## ggazonas

The cork bark guy hasn't been to white plains the last couple shows either. He always had great prices and beautiful pieces


----------

